
Ask HN: I have so many ideas and not enough time - mynewusername
Hello fellow HN'ers,<p>I have an issue that I am confused with.<p>I have 6 ideas that I want to work on. Web sites/apps. One of them I have up and running, but it is requiring a lot of time to keep new content addd.<p>The others are ideas that I have, all that will require significant time to implement.<p>1. There is not more than 24 hours a day and my day job eats up, say 8 hours.<p>2. I have a small contract to port an app that I have been working on for a year that should be done soon.<p>3. I dont have money to contract to someone to help with my ideas.<p>4. I cannot stay up and work all night every night after 2 nights in a row, I have to sleep.<p>5. I dont have any friends that know jack about technical stuff.<p>Can anyone give me some thoughts?
======
wmf
This is totally normal; it's nothing to feel guilty about. Just pick one idea,
then follow Steve Blank's methodology to find out whether it works or not,
then either fix it or throw it away. Repeat. Ignore all the other ideas; they
were never worth much to begin with so you're not losing much by ignoring
them.

~~~
jason_slack
Do you have a link to Steve's methodology?

~~~
mindcrime
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5E38frHo1U>

<http://steveblank.com/category/customer-development/>

[http://www.slideshare.net/venturehacks/customer-
development-...](http://www.slideshare.net/venturehacks/customer-development-
methodology-presentation)

[http://www.amazon.com/Four-Steps-Epiphany-Steven-
Blank/dp/09...](http://www.amazon.com/Four-Steps-Epiphany-Steven-
Blank/dp/0976470705)

------
brg
Do one well, and follow it through to a level of completion that you are happy
with. Afterward, decide if you want to iterate and if not move to the next.

As for your work, contract, and other ideas you need to prioritize. If you
need to build up a social circle that you trust to have a co-founder, then
begin actively looking. Hackathons, former classmates, people at work. In the
meantime, maybe some of your ideas will be taken by others. But there's little
point in worrying about that.

~~~
jason_slack
Do we have a Hack-A-Thon site where I can ones around?

------
rhizome
I've got a list of about 15 compiled over the past few years, each with a
domain name. I am working on 2, both for the past 1.5-2 years. Just pick your
favorite and go from there, or spend some time figuring out which of your
ideas are likely to result in the best business. Be thankful you have a day
job, and good luck!

------
whackedspinach
I have the opposite problem. I have too much time and nothing to work on. I
just have "idea block". Whenever I do come up with something good, I google it
and it is already there with a better design and a head start. Where do you
get the creative spark? The ideas? I need some help.

------
taphangum
I struggled with this for months until i realized one thing. And trust me on
this: Follow the one you're most passionate about.

You WILL NOT be able to sufficiently execute on an idea if you're not
passionate about it.

------
oskarkv
You know the most about your life and your ideas -- you decide! I'm trying to
come up with some more wisdom but I don't think I can.

------
avstraliitski
Simple: you value your time to little. This is a classic tech mistake for
younger / less experienced programmers. Your time is worth a lot. Demand more,
take less jobs. You will be happier in mind and body for it.

